
Boeing Fires CEO Dennis Muilenburg - samename
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/23/business/Boeing-ceo-muilenburg.html
======
Tempest1981
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21864011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21864011)

